# Electrovibe - Bizarre issue.



## nkt$275 (Mar 10, 2022)

This is my second Electrovibe build.
First one works perfectly. Wonderful !
Second Electrovibe problem -
Sounds incredible BUT - When the guitar jack and amp jack are mounted in place to the metal enclosure this issue occurs: On both speeds going below 9:30 the vibe effect stops and the mod speed LED goes solid.  When I unscrew both guitar jack and amp jack place them so they are not touching the metal enclosure the vibe works perfectly.  9:30 like the face of a clock … the slower rate settings. 
  The difference between build 1 and 2 is Electrovibe 1 uses the foot switch boards. Electrovibe 2 foot switches are wired to main board.  I tried disconnecting ground wire from mod rate LED but still had the problem.
  Help much appreciated !


----------



## giovanni (Mar 11, 2022)

Is it just the jacks that make the difference or also the pedal being in the box or not? What you’re describing sounds like a short, but we need to figure out where.


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 12, 2022)

Thank You for your reply.
Ghost in the machine !
I have had the Electrovibe board in and out of the enclosure several times over a couple days trying to solve the problem. I checked all the resistor values. I put the board back in the enclosure tonight AND it worked perfectly. 
I have not done anything to the board … 
I am completely bewildered.
Ghost in the machine !
To answer your question -
The problem occurred when the jacks were grounded to the enclosure. When I tried using nylon washers to separate the jacks from the enclosure it worked fine. BUT I would get a “ground” hum when my hand would touch the foot switches.  
   As I stated the Uni Vibe currently is working perfectly.  Jacks metal to metal with the enclosure.  No ground issues !
I am stumped over the incident.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 12, 2022)

That’s odd that it’s working now. It sounds like you may have switched ground and signal wires on one of the jacks, especially because of the ground noise when touching the switch.


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 12, 2022)

Actually I never changed any of the wiring.
Ground jack wires are grey.  Signal jack wires purple. I believe the ground noise was from lifting ground from chassis with the nylon washers. 
   I decided to solder the chorus on the board in case I have to remove the board again. It is difficult to remove the big toggle switch. When I turned it on the original problem returned. I started poking around. I applied pressure on the two rate knobs the problem went away.  Removing pressure the problem returned. I pulled slightly horizontally on rate 1 knob and it cured the problem. What I have noticed is on rate 1 knob when I turn it there is a very faint crackle or pop… even unplugged.  Perhaps the problem has been a malfunctioning dual potentiometer. The nylon washer cure may have been a coincidence. ? ? ?


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 12, 2022)

HEY, but the Electrovibe sounds amazing !


----------



## giovanni (Mar 12, 2022)

I would be suspicious of this magical cure. Isolating the jacks is typically the opposite of what you want because ground needs to be connected to the enclosure.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 12, 2022)

What is that second wire connected to the output ground?


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 12, 2022)

That is ground for the blinking rate LED mod. I tried disconnecting it a couple days ago.  That was not the problem.  My first Electrovibe is set up that way too - with no problem.


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 12, 2022)

By the way the very faint crackle or pop does not come through the amplifier.  I hold the pedal up to my ear - unplugged.


----------



## Robert (Mar 12, 2022)

It sounds like one of your rate pots is making contact with the back of the PCB.


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks !  I will check it out. I have black construction paper covered with electricians tape between the circuit board and the dual potentiometers.


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 12, 2022)

It seems like your description of applying pressure might be exposing an issue with the pad connections at the speed pots.


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 12, 2022)

I replaced the construction paper / electricians tape with heat shrink tubing. Upon inspection there were no breaks. I am wondering if the construction paper conducts current? Anyway when I put it back together everything works fine! As it should. I will see how it goes. I think putting the potentiometer up to  my ear unplugged listening… hearing that noise may just be me being over sensitive.  I have never done that before.
   Thank You everyone! Your help is much appreciated! I absolutely love the Electrovibe. ( ;


----------



## PunchySunshine (Mar 13, 2022)

nkt$275 said:


> I replaced the construction paper / electricians tape with heat shrink tubing. Upon inspection there were no breaks. I am wondering if the construction paper conducts current? Anyway when I put it back together everything works fine! As it should. I will see how it goes. I think putting the potentiometer up to  my ear unplugged listening… hearing that noise may just be me being over sensitive.  I have never done that before.
> Thank You everyone! Your help is much appreciated! I absolutely love the Electrovibe. ( ;


Those little plastic pot covers are worth every Tayda cent IMO!  Much better than hobbling paper and tape together.


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 13, 2022)

TRUE !  These are the dual pots. The plastic covers don’t fit on them. I have plenty of the plastic covers. I bought the black construction paper to make light shields for the photocells.
I ended up cutting little clear paint containers to fit.  Covering with electricians tape. I will eventually paint them.


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 13, 2022)

Here is the “ghost” problem.


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 13, 2022)

A big Thank You to the members who showed an interest in my problem. 
And Robert 👍👍!


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 19, 2022)

This one is solved!
Again a Big Thanks to Robert!
Big Monk I really appreciate all the the time and effort you have put into research on the Electrovibe. I have the Electrovibe face plate but decided to go with the hammered paint.
AND this Electrovibe sounds amazing!


----------



## giovanni (Mar 19, 2022)

Did you replace the construction paper with something else?


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 10, 2022)

This is my second Electrovibe build.
First one works perfectly. Wonderful !
Second Electrovibe problem -
Sounds incredible BUT - When the guitar jack and amp jack are mounted in place to the metal enclosure this issue occurs: On both speeds going below 9:30 the vibe effect stops and the mod speed LED goes solid.  When I unscrew both guitar jack and amp jack place them so they are not touching the metal enclosure the vibe works perfectly.  9:30 like the face of a clock … the slower rate settings. 
  The difference between build 1 and 2 is Electrovibe 1 uses the foot switch boards. Electrovibe 2 foot switches are wired to main board.  I tried disconnecting ground wire from mod rate LED but still had the problem.
  Help much appreciated !


----------



## nkt$275 (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh Yeah! Heat shrink tubing.
I left it flat so it is double.
The fix happened a couple days ago but I wanted to let the paint dry before I put it all together.
Tuff lesson!


----------

